# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Bluetooth-гарнитура Plantronics M70: разговорчики за рулем!

## Labs

Практически каждый день мы решаем миллион важных дел. И если раньше способностью работать в режиме многозадачности мог похвастаться только Гай Юлий Цезарь, то сегодня таким талантом обладает каждый второй. Ехать за рулем и принимать входящие звонки? Нет проблем! Стоит лишь позаботиться о приобретении Bluetooth-гарнитуры.

Ведущий мировой производитель устройств связи компания Plantronics анонсирует на рынке Беларуси удобную и доступную Bluetooth-гарнитуру M70.

Plantronics M70 представляет собой наушник-вкладыш с силиконовой дужкой для крепления. Усовершенствованная система шумоподавления позволяет передавать голос без помех и посторонних звуков. Гарнитура отличается удобством управления, стильным дизайном и широкими функциональными возможностями. 

При первом включении девайс предоставляет пользователю возможность выбрать один из трех языков работы: английский, немецкий или русский. Голосовые подсказки будут сопровождать счастливого обладателя гаджета на протяжении всего времени использования, сообщая о состоянии батареи, статусе вызова и длительности разговора. 

Приятный бонус для тех, кто постоянно теряет ключи, кошельки и прочие личные вещи –наличие бесплатного приложения Plantronics Find MyHeadset® для смартфонов на Android. Оно позволяет быстро найти гарнитуру по звуковому сигналу в случае ее потери. 

Для контроля заряда батареи в девайсе предусмотрена функция DeepSleep®: устройство автоматически переводится в спящий режим, если долго не используется. При полной зарядке гарнитура без проблем выживет весь рабочий день. Емкий аккумулятор обеспечит 11 часов работы в режиме разговора. 

Качество звука M70 просто отличное. В Bluetooth-гарнитуре хорошо реализована функция шумоподавления. При разговоре голос передается четко, без посторонних звуков. Пользователь может быть уверен, что собеседник услышит только его, а не шум движущегося автомобиля или сильный порыв ветра. 

M70 – компактный и простой в обращении девайс. Удобная конструкция, расширенная автономность и возможность связываться с двумя телефонами одновременно делают устройство незаменимым помощником активного человека.

Bluetooth-гарнитура Plantronics M70 доступна для покупки в Беларуси по рекомендованной цене 500 000 белорусских рублей.

----------

